# Teeth Care



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Horses need their teeth floated regularly. Do goats need tooth care like this also?

Jen


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Never had to have anything done with teeth on a goat in my 8 years of raising...but if they have an abcess, overgrown back molars sometimes due to age (very rare), or things like that then a ruminant vet can usually help you.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've heard of people floating their goats teeth, but not sure if it is really beneficial unless the goat has a major hook or a really high spot that is making it hard to eat. Ruminants typically have very uneven teeth, they aren't flat like a horses teeth. When not chewing the teeth also do not line up square in the mouth, the teeth line up when the goat is chewing, which is why they have to chew side to side. I think you would have a hard time finding someone to float a goats teeth as most of the tools are made for horses and it isn't very common to have it done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes ....If a goat is having trouble eating ..has an abscess or has a tooth that has grown way to long and is sharp...that is cutting into their gums.. not allowing them to eat ...and causing pain...I would have a vet...cut them down and file them...I had a buck ...that had that issue once...but... it isn't very common to have to have their teeth worked on... :wink:


----------

